

iPhone SDK Beta 6 is here - jrbedard
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/05/28/iphone-sdk-beta-6-is-here/

======
brandonkm
I wonder how this latest SDK release ties into the upcoming release of the 3g
iphone...

